
More evidence found for quantum physics in photosynthesis - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/12/more-evidence-found-for-quantum-physics-in-photosynthesis.ars
======
da-bacon
How important quantum physics is for biological systems is in my a very
important question for the coming decades. It could turn out to be not
important at all except for isolated cases like this. It could turn out to be
important, but easy to simulate on a classical computer, and so amenable to
study using today's tools. It could turn out to be very important and
ubiquitous, so much so that large scale simulation is intractable. If that
turns out to be true, then there is a strong case to be made for building
quantum computers to attack this problem. I think most scientists think the
first or second option is most likely, but if the last opportunity occurs this
will represent a major shift.

